# Caddy/Pickup Rapidparts rear stainless steel brake hoses...help



## Gti Geezer (Jan 31, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving!
Rapidparts sold me what they advertised as Rapid Performance, Stainless Steel, DOT 4-Line Brake Hose Kit for A1 Rabbit Pickup. http://www.rapidparts.com/Cata...T.JPG
What they sent me was a SS kit for a Rabbit, short 7" hoses for the rear. When I called them on it they gave some BS saying the shorter hoses aren't supposed to replace the long ones that go to the drums but do replace some "other hoses" for the rear brakes located somewhere else.
I'm not aware of any "other hoses" I told the dude at Rapidparts. My 81 Caddy like all US Caddy's has hard lines from the master to the regulator and hard lines from the regulator all the way back to the long brake rubber hoses mounted on the axle. There are no "other hoses".
I have looked around and saw that at Justcaddys.com they list a kit made by Goodridge. Any body else run into this problem with Rapidparts? Anybodyknow if the Goodridge kit has the correct longer rear hoses. Seems lame that Rapidparts can get away with this BS and their 5 day return policy before re-stocking charges.


----------



## denken (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Caddy/Pickup Rapidparts rear stainless steel brake hoses...help (Gti Geezer)*

I know the guys at Apex Tuning can have them made. There stainless lines that are teflon coated.


----------



## wolf_walker (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Caddy/Pickup Rapidparts rear stainless steel brake hoses...help (denken)*

For what it's worth vanagon front lines fit the rear, as the OE rears are hard to find.
That don't help with stainless, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Gti Geezer (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Caddy/Pickup Rapidparts rear stainless steel brake hoses...help (wolf_walker)*

Hey guys thanks for the suggestions. 
I called Rapidparts the day after Thanksgiving. A guy named Pete answered the phone, he said he was the owner of the company. when I explained the problem Pete listened. He mentioned he remembered this had happened before, and that he would have a pair of correct longer rear SS brake hoses made and send them to me, all he needed was the length. I called back in 5 mins and told him to make the hoses 16" long. I got the hoses yesterday and they look perfect. I take back any complaints I said before about Rapidparts, Owner Pete gave me outstanding customer service. I got lucky he answered the telephone. This is good info for other Caddy owners looking for a SS brake hose kit that have trucks with the proportioning valve mounted in the engine compartment under the master cylinder (not on the rear axle), cause those Caddy's have the long 16" rear brake hoses.


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Caddy/Pickup Rapidparts rear stainless steel brake hoses...help (Gti Geezer)*

For reference sake, I think ONLY the 1980 Caddy had the proportioning valve on the rear axle. All other Caddy's had them up front.


----------

